# Crate training



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi!! 
If anyone has been following my story of Rudi chewin through my Lino and through my telephone wires (three times) I have now decided that getting her a crate is a safer option for her and my flooring - I have seen one on eBay for £24 for a 30" size crate and wanted to know if this was any good - also any tips on how to crate train her as she is already 16 weeks old on Saturday and so might have more resistance to the crate  any advice would be great - I get paid tomorrow so can order it then  xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We had a 30" crate for Lolly to start with (which she still fits into as I have it in the boot of the car) and we upgraded her to a 36" one when she was about 5-6 months old. I know others here have started with a 36" one and just sectioned off an area with a box to make it smaller. But that tends to be more for toilet training as they need a smaller area to help with that. 
So I'm suggesting - if the crate isn't primarily for toilet training then you might want to opt for a 36" straight away. I got both of mine new from ebay for the same sort of price as you've seen them.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone a little while ago posted a really good link for crates and I'm trying to find the thread but I'm not having much luck. I can't remember who it was but they ordered from a company, the catch was broken so the company told them to give it to an animal shelter and they would send them a new one. .....but can I find the link??? If anyone remembers what I'm piping on about I'd love the link as the crates were very good value and well made too. (wishing now I'd saved the link as I want to order a crate this week...typical)

Sam x


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.doghealth.co.uk/


I think this might be the link you are looking for i found it though this site and got mine here!


----------



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

I got both my crates from pet planet, both under £30 and well made!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Many thanks both of you! I'll check it all out

Sam x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Emily. When you get the crate try and make it Rudi's special place. Put her familiar bed in the crate, hide treats in their even give her meals in there. Initially dont close her in but maybe build up to this gradually and then increase the time that the door is closed. She may just accept it but I would test it carefully so that she is not put off from going in there.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got my Dog Health 36" crate from Amazon. Slightly cheaper on there when you take into account postage. The metal one with the twin doors is great and was no more than £30.


----------

